# EdwardBast's post #662 from Arnold Schoenberg (1874 – 1951)



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

EdwardBast said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > Schoenberg's (later) music is based on harmonies that are non-triadic and often non-tertian, the progressions of which are not guided by functional harmony. Relationships do not (usually) reference an underlying diatonic scale, and are irreducibly tied to the chromatic scale as a basis, often but not always through the use of rows including all of the notes of the chromatic scale.
> ...


----------

